# Ion15 ??



## psychoo2 (5. August 2013)

Hallo Leute,

Im Produktionsplan von Nicolai steht bereits ein ION15.

Gibt's dazu schon nähere Infos ?

Gruß
Psy


----------



## KHUJAND (5. August 2013)

wird das ion 16 aus dem programm genommen ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MarcoFibr (5. August 2013)

Ist ein Bild mit Infos in einer der neuen Bike Bravos. WOMB oder so !?!?


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2013)

Ion 15 29':

http://fcdn.mtbr.com/attachments/ni...manufacture-trail-words-pictures-p7190327.jpg


----------



## trailterror (5. August 2013)

khujand schrieb:


> Wird das ion 16 aus dem programm genommen ?  :d



:d


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

Ion 15 wird ein 29er mit 147mm am Heck! 

Wird wohl das AC29er ersetzen.


----------



## Triple F (5. August 2013)

Das 29er AC ersetzen? WT*? 
Gibt's das dann zumindest mit Pinion oder wird man wie beim I16 nur angefixt?


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

na guckt man auf der N-Homepage dann sieht es da wie folgt aus:

ION 16
ION 20
AC 650B
Helius TB
Nucleon E2
Nucleon AM
Argon AM
Argon TR
Argon 'Road
e-Boxx

dazu kommen dann
Argon AM 650 (ersetzt das Argon AM)
Ion 20 650 (somit fällt das ION18 weg)
 Helius TB 29 (neu anstatt dem Standard Helius TB)
ION15 (ersetzt das AC29)
 Argon TB 29 (neu)
 Argon FAT (For All Terrain)
ION DH Ingeartec/Gates

Zur nächsten Saison wird dann noch das ION 16 auf 650 B umgestellt und somit wohl das AC 650B ersetzen.
Mit sicherheit werden dann einige in Pinion Version kommen, nen ION16 Proto gibt es ja schon!


----------



## Triple F (5. August 2013)

Nicolai hat sich aber auch sehr angestrengt, dem PinIon16 die Serienreife abzusprechen...


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

ja logisch. weil es ja kein Besatnd gehabt hätte, denn es fällt ja nächste Saison weg, dafür kommt ja das 650B ION16


----------



## turbokeks (5. August 2013)

Ich blick da nicht mehr durch, durch die Modellpalette


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2013)

ich auch nicht. war früher einfacher.


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

Na die wird wie folgt werden: ca:

ION 15 (29)
ION 16 (650 B)
ION DH/20/18 (650 B)
ION DH Ingeartec/Gates
Helius TB (29)
Argon AM 26 (ehr nicht)
Argon AM (650 B)
Argon TB (29)
Argon FAT
Argon TR
Argon 'Road
e-Boxx
Nucleon E2
Nucleon AM

+ die pinion Modelle


----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2013)

wo ist dann der unterschied zwischen ion 15 als 29 und dem tb in 29?

die laufradgrößenkacke nervt gewaltig.


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

ION 15 wird 147mm am heck haben
TB wird wohl auf 120mm hinauslaufen denk ich


----------



## Helius-FR (5. August 2013)

Damit is mein Helius AM Pinion schon wieder aus dem Programm ?!

Dann hab ich ja was mit Seltenheitswert 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9305 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

naja alles von 2012/2013 wird seltenheitswert haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (5. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> ja logisch. weil es ja kein Besatnd gehabt hätte, denn es fällt ja nächste Saison weg, dafür kommt ja das 650B ION16



Das ION 16 wird für 2014 in 650B erscheinen ?
Dann auch wieder mit 160mm am Heck ?

Ich dachte das ION 16 wird 2014 unverändert bleiben.

Nachdem mein ION geklaut wurde bin ich am ausloten für 2014


----------



## kroiterfee (5. August 2013)

unübersichtlich hoch acht.


----------



## kephren23 (5. August 2013)

auf der Eurobike wird es das einizge 26er sein!
Zur nächsten Saison soll eine 650B Variante erscheinen.
Denke mal das es 160mm behält, heißt ja weiterhin ION16, hoff ich.


----------



## beetle (6. August 2013)

Da bin ich ja froh, dass ich mit Nicolai auf einen zukunftsicheren Rahmen gesetzt habe.


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> wo ist dann der unterschied zwischen ion 15 als 29 und dem tb in 29?
> 
> die laufradgrößenkacke nervt gewaltig.



Einmal Helius-Anlenkung am OR,
einmal Ion-Anlenkung am UR.


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2013)

Irgendwie sieht es so aus als wenn ja nur das TB 29er aus der Helius-Palette zurück bleibt.
Na vielleicht kommt da ja noch was.


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2013)

Kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es als alleiniges helius noch ne lange überlebenschance hat. Die helius ausrottung ist fast vollendet


----------



## pratt (6. August 2013)

Kommt das ION16 650B noch in diesem Herbst oder erst nächstes Jahr?


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2013)

Das werden wir wohl zur Hausmesse oder erst zur Eurobike erfahren


----------



## trailterror (6. August 2013)

So wie ichs verstanden hab erst nä jahr...aber wer weiss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## psychoo2 (6. August 2013)

na super...da is guter Rat teuer....
noch ein 26er oder doch noch ein Jahr aufs 27.5er warten :-(


----------



## pratt (6. August 2013)

psychoo2 schrieb:


> na super...da is guter Rat teuer....
> noch ein 26er oder doch noch ein Jahr aufs 27.5er warten :-(



Ich bin in genau der selben Situation wie Du, wobei das ION15 29" auch noch eine Option wäre. Aber da mein AM es noch tut, warte ich vielleicht doch noch lieber ein Jahr auf den/das 650B


----------



## MO_Thor (6. August 2013)

kephren23 schrieb:


> dazu kommen dann
> Argon AM 650 (ersetzt das Argon AM)


 
Dafuq!?

Ich wollte grade anfangen, auf ein Argon AM zu sparen....aber dann nur noch 650brunzenkacke!?
*ärger*
Hoffentlich kann ich trotzdem noch n Argon AM in 26 Zoll bekommen - Nicolai schmeißt doch die Pläne, Fräsprogramme und Schweißlehren nicht (sofort) weg, oder?


----------



## andi.f.1809 (6. August 2013)

aber das Ion15 wird es nur ohne Pinion geben oder? Genau so wie das Ion16 (650b)...


----------



## kroiterfee (6. August 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> Einmal Helius-Anlenkung am OR,
> einmal Ion-Anlenkung am UR.



und wo ist da jetzt der unterschied. ausser bei der optik?


----------



## kephren23 (6. August 2013)

andi.f.1809 schrieb:


> aber das Ion15 wird es nur ohne Pinion geben oder? Genau so wie das Ion16 (650b)...



Ich könnte mir Vorstellen das Nicolai diese Modelle früher oder später als Pinion Version anbieten wird.

ION 15 (29)
ION 16 (650 B)
ION DH/20/18 (650 B) (mal sehen ob nur ingeartec oder auch pinion)
 Helius TB (29)
 Argon AM (650 B)
 Argon TB (29)


 Kalle ist ja ein Pinion Sympatisant.



kroiterfee schrieb:


> und wo ist da jetzt der unterschied. ausser bei der optik?



Na der Federweg, LW, SW, reach, stack, Gewicht

Zitat von Moritz


> Wir brauchen ein leichtes 29" Trailbike (Hardtail und Fully)



ION 15 ist dann mehr fürs gröbere.


----------



## der-gute (6. August 2013)

kroiterfee schrieb:


> und wo ist da jetzt der unterschied. ausser bei der optik?



Äh, weils ein komplett anderes System is!?


----------



## kroiterfee (6. August 2013)

hab beide räder weniger vor augen. aber gut.


----------



## chorge (7. August 2013)

Zum kotzen, dass alles auf 650B und 29" umgestellt wird!!
Schade, hatte echt überlegt zu sparen, und mir einen TB oder AC Rahmen zu kaufen - aber für mich kommt nur 26" in Frage, da ich meinen bestehenden Helius FR Rahmen ersetzen will, aber die Parts weiter verwenden möchte!
Gerade für nen reinen Rahmenhersteller ist es meiner Meinung nach ein echtes Armutszeugnis die 26" Option aussterben zu lassen (oder nur gegen massive Aufpreise möglich zu machen!)
Nicolai: Ich war euch seit 1998 nahezu vollständig treu, aber nun wird es für mich wohl keines mehr geben! Leider kann ich mit keinen aktuellen Rahmen leisten, den ich noch in 26" bestellen könnte... 
Schade!!! Byebye, ehemalige Lieblingsfirma!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (7. August 2013)

Ich finds mit dem streichen von 26' auch jammerschade 

Du bist dann bereits der vierte hier im N forum welcher der firma (erstmal?) den rücken kehrt....


----------



## chorge (7. August 2013)

Immerhin! Vielleicht macht sich Kalle mal Gedanken... Ich kann ja verstehen, dass die Hersteller von Komplettbikes voll auf 650B setzen - vermutlich sogar ja bald auch 29" neben 26" aussterben lassen - aber wer sich 2014 und auch noch 2015 nen neuen Rahmen kauft, wird zu 50% auch alte Teile (Gabel und/oder Laufräder) verwenden! Sich diesen Kunden als Rahmenproduzent zu verschließen ist grenzwertig zweifelhaft!!!

Hier noch das aktuelle Umfrageergebnis bzgl. 650B:


----------



## provester (7. August 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Immerhin! Vielleicht macht sich Kalle mal Gedanken... Ich kann ja verstehen, dass die Hersteller von Komplettbikes voll auf 650B setzen - vermutlich sogar ja bald auch 29" neben 26" aussterben lassen - aber wer sich 2014 und auch noch 2015 nen neuen Rahmen kauft, wird zu 50% auch alte Teile (Gabel und/oder Laufräder) verwenden! Sich diesen Kunden als Rahmenproduzent zu verschließen ist grenzwertig zweifelhaft!!!
> 
> Hier noch das aktuelle Umfrageergebnis bzgl. 650B:



Ich stehe der ganzen Sache grundsätzlich aufgeschlossen gegenüber - bin noch kein 29er gefahren und hoffe bei der Hausmesse mal ne Proberunde drehen zu können...

Was mich aber wundert: die Jungs von Attitude-Bikes kaufen mal locker nen beachtlichen Anteil der Jahresproduktion - frag mich wie die kleinen Asiaten demnächst ihre "s"-Rahmen mit 650b ausstatten 

Kann aus betriebswirtschaftlichen Gründen durchaus verstehen, dass Nicolai auf weniger Fertigungstiefe setzt - man sollte im QLF-Tal aber mal überdenken, was es für einen Kunden bedeutet, wenn der Traumrahmen nach nicht mal einem Jahr schon wieder zum alten Eisen gehört bzw. garnicht mehr angeboten wird 

Kenn ich sonst nur von den Leidville, Speiseeis und co. und hat mich vor ein paar Jahren erst zu Nicolai gebracht...


----------



## timtim (7. August 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> Zum kotzen, dass alles auf 650B und 29" umgestellt wird!!
> Schade, hatte echt überlegt zu sparen, und mir einen TB oder AC Rahmen zu kaufen - aber für mich kommt nur 26" in Frage, da ich meinen bestehenden Helius FR Rahmen ersetzen will, aber die Parts weiter verwenden möchte!
> Gerade für nen reinen Rahmenhersteller ist es meiner Meinung nach ein echtes Armutszeugnis die 26" Option aussterben zu lassen (oder nur gegen massive Aufpreise möglich zu machen!)
> Nicolai: Ich war euch seit 1998 nahezu vollständig treu, aber nun wird es für mich wohl keines mehr geben! Leider kann ich mit keinen aktuellen Rahmen leisten, den ich noch in 26" bestellen könnte...
> Schade!!! Byebye, ehemalige Lieblingsfirma!!!



im Großen und Ganzen schliesse ich mich der Meinung an .Mein AC von 2009 ist mir nicht mehr gewachsen (zu kurz ,zu CC) ein ion 16 will ich nicht hab ja ein ion 18 ,
 650b will ich eigentlich auch nicht ,da reicht mir das Vorderrad .
Wird mein neues Trailbike etwa ein MK xxx ?neuerdings übrigens mit einem Variospin Steuersatz für + - 1,5 Grad inclusive .Find ich Spitze !
N Rahmen werden nicht nur teurer ,leider auch schwerer ....Schade ,Schade .
Bekomm ich nicht zufällig noch ein AC 2013 ,bin ich wohl auch raus.....

Leben ist Veränderung


----------



## trailterror (7. August 2013)

Ich  ja mein Helius AM! aber der "stolz" und vor allem die identifizierung mit der marke ist momentan auch bei mir am bröckeln 

Ich hoff alles wird gut  da mir die marke in den paar jahren doch ans herz gewachsen ist...

Man hatte, so denk ich, in der vergangenheit immer eine abwartende haltung gegenüber neuem (PM, ZS, Tiefe bikes, 142/12....) man hat sich diesen, zum teil nicht notwendigen trends, dann doch irgendwann mit verspätung gefügt....aus welchen gründen auch immer...

Nun, so scheint es, will man nix dem zufall überlassen....


----------



## kephren23 (8. August 2013)

chorge schrieb:


> aber wer sich 2014 und auch noch 2015 nen neuen Rahmen kauft, wird zu 50% auch alte Teile (Gabel und/oder LaufrÃ¤der) verwenden! Sich diesen Kunden als Rahmenproduzent zu verschlieÃen ist grenzwertig zweifelhaft!!!



Vorallem da das ja ein gewichtiger Teil bei einer Neuanschaffung eines Bikes ist, das kÃ¶nnen schonmal 1500â¬ werden.



provester schrieb:


> Was mich aber wundert: die Jungs von Attitude-Bikes kaufen mal locker nen beachtlichen Anteil der Jahresproduktion - frag mich wie die kleinen Asiaten demnÃ¤chst ihre "s"-Rahmen mit 650b ausstatten



Soviel kaufen die nun auch nicht!
Aber wird schon witzig, da sehen ja 26er teilweise wie 29er aus!



provester schrieb:


> Kann aus betriebswirtschaftlichen GrÃ¼nden durchaus verstehen, dass Nicolai auf weniger Fertigungstiefe setzt - man sollte im QLF-Tal aber mal Ã¼berdenken, was es fÃ¼r einen Kunden bedeutet, wenn der Traumrahmen nach nicht mal einem Jahr schon wieder zum alten Eisen gehÃ¶rt bzw. garnicht mehr angeboten wird
> 
> Kenn ich sonst nur von den Leidville, Speiseeis und co. und hat mich vor ein paar Jahren erst zu Nicolai gebracht...


Ja leider sehe ich das auch so, nur hat Nicolai wohl zu oft verpennt auf den Zug aufzuspringen. das versuchen sie jetzt wieder gut zu machen.
Man sollte auch nicht vergessen, das die "Enthusiasten" ein sehr geringer Teil (WIR) auf dem Markt sind, egal in welcher Branche.

Mich stimmt es auch sehr traurig das ich mein ION16 leider immer noch nicht fertig bekommen hab, und es jetzt schon wieder zum Niedergang verurteilt wurde. Aber egal es wird an dem FahrspaÃ nix Ã¤ndern.

Fakt ist, Nicolai bleibt im groÃen und ganzen das MaÃ der Dinge, in Sachen StabilitÃ¤t, Fertigung und ExklusivitÃ¤t.



trailterror schrieb:


> Man hatte, so denk ich, in der vergangenheit immer eine abwartende haltung gegenÃ¼ber neuem (PM, ZS, Tiefe bikes, 142/12....) man hat sich diesen, zum teil nicht notwendigen trends, dann doch irgendwann mit verspÃ¤tung gefÃ¼gt....aus welchen grÃ¼nden auch immer...
> 
> Nun, so scheint es, will man nix dem zufall Ã¼berlassen....



Wie schon gesagt, einfach etwas verpennt.


Ich versuch das ganze erstmal positiv zu sehen, hab noch ein 26er bekommen!  sogar 2! die wunderschÃ¶nen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (8. August 2013)

Ich bin ja ein sehr sporadischer bike leser; ab und zu geht sie aber mit am kiosk  in der neuen ausgabe hinterfragen sie aber auch (nicht zum ersten mal) den sinn und ursprung der "neuen" laufradgrösse....und sie geben sich etwas mühe die stimme der biker wiederzugeben  

Das heftchen überrascht dann doch ab und zu 

Gab mir gestern wieder etwas hoffnung bzgl. 26'


----------



## stuk (8. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich finds mit dem streichen von 26' auch jammerschade
> 
> Du bist dann bereits der vierte hier im N forum welcher der firma (erstmal?) den rücken kehrt....



ich bin ja grade wegen 29er weg.
ich denke andere die das schon länger machen können das besser und um ein wirklich kompaktes 29er zu bauen sind nunmal krumme Rohre nötig.
(obwohl so wie N mit den eigenen Grundsätzen (oder war das auch alles nur Werbe-BLABLA) rumspringt wirds das bald wohl auch geben)


----------



## Dease (8. August 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Ich bin ja ein sehr sporadischer bike leser; ab und zu geht sie aber mit am kiosk  in der neuen ausgabe hinterfragen sie aber auch (nicht zum ersten mal) den sinn und ursprung der "neuen" laufradgrösse....und sie geben sich etwas mühe die stimme der biker wiederzugeben
> 
> Das heftchen überrascht dann doch ab und zu
> 
> Gab mir gestern wieder etwas hoffnung bzgl. 26'



Wenn man so verfolgt, was die einzelnen Hersteller im Endurosegmant nächstes Jahr so raus bringen, dann ist kaum noch ein 26ger dabei.

Im Moment habe ich den Eindruck, dass man mit dem entsprechenden Marketing von namhaften Fahrradherstellern und den dazugehörigen Bikezeitungen nächstes Jahr sogar 28 1/3 Zoll oder irgendwas in der Art erfinden könnte. Dies ordentlich hypen könnte, wie 650B oder 29 und alle rennen los und kaufen es. 
Und ob es wirklich eine Verbesserung ist, haben die meisten dabei gar nicht ausprobiert / getestet.


----------



## Dease (8. August 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> (obwohl so wie N mit den eigenen Grundsätzen (oder war das auch alles nur Werbe-BLABLA) rumspringt wirds das bald wohl auch geben)



Das stößt mir auch ein wenig auf.


----------



## trailterror (8. August 2013)

Dease schrieb:


> Wenn man so verfolgt, was die einzelnen Hersteller im Endurosegmant nächstes Jahr so raus bringen, dann ist kaum noch ein 26ger dabei.



Nächstes jahr nicht viele...stimmt; vielleicht dann in 2 jahren wieder 
wobei rose mit dem skyfire ein neues nicht uninteressantes 26er auf den markt haut 
Ein ausgereiftes torque gibts auch immer noch! Propain tyee...rune ist auch noch relativ neu.
Spesch enduro. Noch gibts alternativen


----------



## dr.juggles (8. August 2013)

spesch enduro aber leider nicht als rahmenset lieber herr terror


----------



## chickenway-user (8. August 2013)

Was spricht denn eigentlich dagegen, den ganzen 26" Krempel in nen 27,5 Rahmen zu stecken? Da sind doch ehh nur ein paar Millimeter Unterschied, das merkt doch ehh kein Mensch. Reifen wirds sicherlich noch ein paar Jahre geben (liegen ja auch noch genug für ein paar Jahre im Keller), und wenn Gabel und Laufräder fertig sind kann man ja dann aufregen. 

Aber ich wollte eure Frustration nicht bremsen. Weitermachen!


----------



## chorge (9. August 2013)

Julian, wenn man ne niedrig bauende 150mm 26" Gabel hat, wird die nicht grad förderlich sein in nem 27,5" Rahmen dieser Art... Der LW ist dann versaut!


----------



## US. (9. August 2013)

26"-Laufräder in einen 650B-Rahmen und 650B-Gabel packen.
Sollte zumeist gut funktionieren, je nach Gestaltung des Yokes an der schwinge kanns aber auch Probleme geben. Z.B. wenn dieses tailliert ist.

Tretlagerhöhen sind ja teilweise anpassbar, (z.B. bei der ION-Reihe) sodaß man ein allzutiefes Tretlager verhindern kann.

Möchte man tatsächlich eine niedrig bauende Gabel verbauen gibt es auch passende Maßnahmen, z.B. EC-Cups verwenden.

Was ich mir von Nicolai erwartet hätte:
Ein flexibles Konzept, das mit 26" und 27,5" kompatibel ist. Durch Lenkwinkelanpassungen und austauschbare Ausfallenden sind verschiedene Laufradgrößen in versch. Winkeln einstellbar.

Früher hat sich Nicolai durch solche Lösungen positiv hervorgetan.
Z.B. beim Helius FR. Damals ist man dem Dämpferwirrwar durch einen einstellbaren Schlitten mit Nonius begegnet und hatte 4 verschiedene Anlenkungen zur Wahl. Ausfallenden auch für Rohloff, etc.

Was früher das Dämpferproblem war ist heute die Laufradgröße...
Es hätte auch für Nicolai einen Weg gegeben auf die neue Marktsituation vorbereitet zu sein und zu reagieren; die konservative Klientel aber nicht zu verprellen.

Ich persönlich hab nichts gegen 27,5", halte es aber für entbehrlich.

Gruß, Uwe


----------



## kephren23 (9. August 2013)

Uuups sorry den letzten post überlesen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (9. August 2013)

US. schrieb:


> Was ich mir von Nicolai erwartet hätte:
> Ein flexibles Konzept, das mit 26" und 27,5" kompatibel ist. Durch Lenkwinkelanpassungen und austauschbare Ausfallenden sind verschiedene Laufradgrößen in versch. Winkeln einstellbar.



Klingt gut! Ist beim Rune V2 gut umgesetzt worden.
26' und 27,5' option (falls es irgendwann echt mal keine gescheiten 26' teile mehr gibt). LW, SW + tretlagerhöhe anpassbar!


----------



## paradox (10. August 2013)

wer will mein Helius AC 29?


----------



## Deleted261297 (11. August 2013)

Ich bin überrascht: Auch das Argon CC bzw. ROCC ist verschwunden ? 
Oder seh ich da was falsch ? ?


----------



## Zaskar01 (11. August 2013)

Was ?! Ich wollte eigentlich noch ein neues für meine Freundin aufbauen.  Mein gebrauchtes rück ich nicht raus, soweit geht die Liebe nun doch nicht


----------



## timtim (11. August 2013)

Da verkauft jemand der Nicolai nicht schreiben kann einen Rahmen den es eigentlich nicht gibt , tsst , Sachen gibt es...... (Im Bikemarkt)


----------



## kephren23 (11. August 2013)

Steht ja auch falsch auf dem Rahmen 


Wie kommt der nur auf 150 mm Federweg


----------



## tanchoplatinum (12. August 2013)

Hier ist ein ION 15 on Track!


RENNBERICHT KRONPLATZ VOM CONTI NICOLAI TEAM


Beim vergangenen Rennen der Specialized SRAM Enduro Series, das am 27. + 28. Juli 2013 im italienischen Kronplatz stattfand, starteten Anna Mischke, Marcel Lauxtermann und Daniel Jahn vom Team Conti Nicolai. Die drei kamen aus dem weit entfernten, niedersÃ¤chsischen LÃ¼bbrechtsen angereist und hatten knappe 900 km Fahrt auf sich genommen, um am Rennen teilzunehmen.







Team Conti Nicolai genieÃt das Bergpanorama.

Daniel hat uns einen Bericht vom Renn-Wochenende Ã¼berlassen. Lest selbst, was in Kronplatz passierte:

âDie Fahrt ging 18 Uhr in LÃ¼bbrechtsen los und endete in Reischach an der Talstation, wo der Lift direkt vom Outdoor Center bis hoch nach Kronplatz durchfuhr. Bei unserer Ankunft um 2.43 Uhr irrten Daniel und Marcel noch kurz auf dem Parkplatz hin und her, bevor sie sich schlieÃlich in die Betten im Bully werfen konnten.

Morgens erÃ¶ffnete sich das Ã¼beraus schÃ¶ne Bergpanorama. Dass da ausgiebig gefrÃ¼hstÃ¼ckt wird, war allen klar! So waren die Strapazen der Anfahrt schnell vergessen. Anna und Mike hatten logistisch wieder alles im Griff und einen der wenigen SchattenplÃ¤tze gesichert; die Sonne hatte schon am Morgen richtig Druck und sollte im Laufe des Tages ganz locker die 30Â°C-Marke knacken.


Die Trails am Kronplatz, in SÃ¼dtirol sind durchweg steil, aber dennoch flowig zu fahren. Es ist ein sehr schÃ¶nes Umfeld zum Mountainbiken und wir kÃ¶nnen jedem nur empfehlen, dort Rad zu fahren. Die Biker waren Ã¼berall gern gesehen, das Liftpersonal war durchweg sehr freundlich. Es gab viele Leuten, die neugierig fragten, warum so viele Radfahrer Startnummern an ihrem Lenker hatten. 

Wichtig war es, sich die KrÃ¤fte gut einzuteilen, da der Start von  Stage 2 und 3 auf Ã¼ber 2100 m HÃ¶he lagen. Der grÃ¶Ãte Teil der HÃ¶henmeter wurde entspannt per Lift zurÃ¼ckgelegt, Ã¼brig blieben dann 800 hm bergauf und fette 2050 hm bergab. Selbst die Verbindungen zwischen den Stages machten riesig SpaÃ. Sonntag nach dem Rennen hatte die Bande dann 23 km und viel GlÃ¼ckshormone in sich aufgesogen.

Zum Training: Marcel hatte mit seinem 29â³ zahlreiche Platten â lustig war, dass meist schon andere Fahrer an genau denselben Stellen standen. Keiner wollte dies aber im Rennen haben â  das Team war also gewarnt. Sonntag hat dann aber alles reibungslos funktioniert.






Team Conti Nicolai Train, v.l.n.r.: Anna, Daniel, Marcel

Die Hitze am Samstag war echt fett und dann mussten wir noch von 1700 m.Ã¼.N. weitere 300 hm hochkurbeln. War ziemlich harte Arbeit, aber wir wussten ja, bergab werden wir doppelt entschÃ¤digt. Tolle und abwechslungsreiche Trails und am Abend ging es in den nahen Bergbach zum AbkÃ¼hlen â schon war die Welt in Ordnung.

In der Nacht zum Sonntag gab es dann heftige RegenfÃ¤lle. FÃ¼r ein Schlammrennen reichte dies jedoch bei Weitem nicht aus, allerdings konnte zumindest der Staub etwas gebunden werden. Auch an den Temperaturen Ã¤nderte dies nicht viel, denn wieder kletterte das Thermometer auf um die 30 Grad.






 Next Train

Die Specialized SRAM Enduro Series macht jetzt erst einmal eine lÃ¤ngere Pause bis dann am 12./13. Oktober im schweizerischen Flims mit der Round # 7 das letzte Rennen fÃ¼r dieses Jahr in der Serie auf dem Programm steht, wieder ein sehr bergablastiges â wir freuen uns schon darauf.â


----------



## tanchoplatinum (13. August 2013)

Hier gibt es auch regelmäßig was von der Conti Bande zu sehen.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. August 2013)

Mir gefällt das Ion 15, auch wenn man es noch nicht probefahren konnte.













Aber für kleine Menschen ist das wohl nicht, das Oberrohr bei m ist schon 600mm lang.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (17. August 2013)

was bin ich froh das ich nicht auf das ion 15 gewartet habe.....
sorry, aber wenn man die Rohre nicht verbiegt, bekommt man meiner Meinung nach nur ein (zu) langes,träges,stelziges 29er hin....


----------



## acid-driver (17. August 2013)

Finde diesen Versatz am Sitzrohr auch nicht unbedingt schön. 

Ich hoffe der, der 650B vorgeschlagen hat, schlägt jetzt nicht auch noch hydroforming vor


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2013)

und KEIN Umwerfer möglich???


----------



## berkel (17. August 2013)

stuk schrieb:


> sorry, aber wenn man die Rohre nicht verbiegt, bekommt man meiner Meinung nach nur ein (zu) langes,träges,stelziges 29er hin....


Aha!? Das Remedy hat lt. Geotabelle 2cm Tretlagerabsenkung und 445mm Kettenstreben, das Ion15 3cm Tretlagerabsenkung und 440mm Kettenstreben. Ich kann deine Aussage damit nicht nachvollziehen.



der-gute schrieb:


> und KEIN Umwerfer möglich???


Finde ich konsequent, dass man keine Krücken mehr macht um irgendwie eine Umwerferkompatibilität hinzubekommen (ist ja bei 29er mit nicht zu langen Kettenstreben und Reifenfreigang für fette Schlappen nicht ganz einfach).
Aus meiner Sicht ist der Umwerfer seit Erscheinen von 1x11 eh Geschichte.

Mir gefällt das Ion15!


----------



## andi.f.1809 (17. August 2013)

aber pinion Option wurde nicht genannt oder;-)


----------



## stuk (17. August 2013)

berkel schrieb:


> Aha!? Das Remedy hat lt. Geotabelle 2cm Tretlagerabsenkung und 445mm Kettenstreben, das Ion15 3cm Tretlagerabsenkung und 440mm Kettenstreben. Ich kann deine Aussage damit nicht nachvollziehen.
> 
> 
> Mir gefällt das Ion15!



ich rede nicht von 5mm Kettenstrebe, vielmehr das es schwierig sein dürfte das große Vorderrad WIRKLICH IM Rahmen unterzubringen, mit graden Rohren wird das Rad vorne einfach sehr lang und damit unhandlich und stelzig. Laufruhe hat man mit dem 29er eh und bracht daher die Länge nicht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## berkel (17. August 2013)

Wo ist das Ion15 denn vorne länger als das Trek (bei gleicher Rahmengröße)? Das Unterrohr ist beim Trek so verbogen weil sie stehenden Dämpfer und Trinkflasche im Rahmendreieck unterbingen wollten - dazu muss das Unterrohr erst nach vorn und dann nach oben gebogen werden und damit das VR nicht anstösst nochmal nach vorn. Allerdings bietet Trek noch 2 kleinere Rahmengrößen an, die werden mit dem Ion Design wahrscheinlich schwierig.


----------



## Timmy35 (17. August 2013)

Umferwer wird es beim ion 15 als dm geben


----------



## trailterror (17. August 2013)

Dieselbe wie beim Helius AM/AC/Ion 18?


----------



## der-gute (17. August 2013)

DM wie am Helius AC 29?
Da schalt ich zumeist mit der Hand aufs große Blatt!

Aber ohne kleines Blatt komm ich die Alpen net hoch...


----------



## MO_Thor (18. August 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Aber für kleine Menschen ist das wohl nicht, das Oberrohr bei m ist schon 600mm lang.



dazu noch n 470mm-Sitzrohr....als Vertreter des Vereins "Menschen mit geringer Körperhöhe und kurzen Beinen" (bin 175cm hoch, Schrittlänge 78cm) sollte ich wohl eine Petition gegen diese Rahmenmaße ins Leben rufen.

Ganz im Ernst: das ist schon hart an der Grenze. Reach und Stack wären für mich auch schon das Maximum. Als Tourenbike ok, als AM-Gerät....njaaaaa, eher nicht.


----------



## Timmy35 (18. August 2013)

Ich denke, man muss das ion 15 als 29er variante des ion 16 sehen. Also für kleine fahrer das 16 mit 650 und die größeren fahrer haben die wahl zwischen ion 16 und 15


----------



## psychoo2 (18. August 2013)

Ab wann soll es das ION16 in 650B geben ?


----------



## trailterror (18. August 2013)

Ich denk es erscheint im laufe des jahres 2014.....?


----------



## Deleted 25931 (9. September 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Umferwer wird es beim ion 15 als dm geben




Sieht hier aber anders aus. 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet...0hoblF5anM2eFE&single=true&gid=57&output=html

Oder täusche ich mich?


----------



## kephren23 (10. September 2013)

wird vielleicht mit na Schelle wie beim ION 16 gelöst, also nicht DM sondern HDM mit Schelle.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 25931 (10. September 2013)

Dann müssten die Nöppels für die Schaltzüge auch noch angebraten werden. Das ist dann bestimmt aufpreispflichtig.


----------



## beetle (23. September 2013)

Timmy35 schrieb:


> Mir gefällt das Ion 15, auch wenn man es noch nicht probefahren konnte.



Ich aber. Sehr sehr ausgewogene Geometrie. Nix verspieltes, dafür geht die Kiste sowas von nach vorn, das macht echt spaß. Super touren chopper. Ist aber durch die Größe eher träge, was aber wenns schneller wird nicht ganz so arg auffällt. Durch die Höhe gehts nicht so gut den Berg hoch (Front kommt eher hoch und man bekommt weniger Druck aufs VR) als beim ION 16.

Ansonsten eher  ein seeehr gutmütiges Bike. Nicht so ne Hardcore Drecksau wie das 16. Das dir immer ins Ohr flüstert: "Schneller, schneller!"

Ich finds sehr stimmig, mir aber zu Brav.


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2013)

mich interessiert hauptsächlich,
wie hoch die Front mit 150/160er Pike kommt.

teste ich am Samstag...


----------



## beetle (23. September 2013)

Recht hoch, wie ich finde. Beim Testrad ist aber noch ein Spacer drin. 5mm AFAIR. Aber so viel macht das auch nicht aus. Man sitzt halt schon sehr gemütlich auf dem Rad.


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2013)

das is halt mein Prolem mit 150mm am AC...


----------



## beetle (23. September 2013)

Das 650B AC ist IMO recht flach. also gefühlt nicht höher als mein 26" ION16. Das AC 650B ist zum ION15 das quirligere und deutlich spielfreudigere Bike. Allerdings nicht so die Geradeausrakete wie das ION15. Ich glaub das ION15 wird gut polarisieren.  Letztendlich landet man eh beim ION16. Ist das bessere Bike.


----------



## der-gute (23. September 2013)

Nur halt net in 29"


----------



## beetle (23. September 2013)

Wenn man 29" haben mag, ist das ION15 schon was. Fährt sich halt wie ein Offroad-Chopper.


----------



## stuk (24. September 2013)

tja wie von mir befürchtet: 29 verspielt hinzubekommen wird mit graden Rohren schwer sein.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trailterror (24. September 2013)

Verspielt und 29' sind, denk ich, von beginn an nicht die besten freunde...

Es mag ja verspieltere 29er geben als andere (29er), glaub ich dir ja, aber wem die verspieltheit/agilität eins der wichtigsten kriterien ist, der kauft 26'


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2013)

triffst du dich zum Kaffee mit Trek6500 aka Blutbuche?


----------



## beetle (24. September 2013)

Das ION16 hat halt andere Qualitäten.


----------



## trailterror (24. September 2013)

der-gute schrieb:


> triffst du dich zum Kaffee mit Trek6500 aka Blutbuche?



 

Mal ohne zu quaken...:

Ists so oder ists so? 

Oder stechen die 29er primär durch ihre verspieltheit hervor?


----------



## stuk (24. September 2013)

ist nicht immer so.
also mein 29 ist verspielter als alle 26er die ich vorher gefahren und getestet habe (n CC/ n AM, Trek slash, Trek remedy 26, ...)
liegt aber vielleicht auch daran das ich mit dem ding mehr grip habe und somit enger und trotzdem schneller durch Kurven komme. Schnelle Richtungswechsel gehen auch sicherer ohne an den Grenzbereich zu kommen und zu rutschen, Anlieger drücken, Bodenwellen surfen, kleine Drops, sogar Spitzkehren: alles geht leichter und spaßiger. Nur das "Hochspringen" muss ich mir noch anders angewöhnen.


----------



## trailterror (24. September 2013)

Welche reifen fährst du? Welche biste zuvor gefahrn?

Schnelle richtungswechsel, drops, serpentinen besser mit dem 29er.... dein 29er muss zaubern können


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## stuk (24. September 2013)

ich war ja auch so überrascht und hätte es vorher nicht gedacht.
jetzt Hans Dampf, auf dem N waren es FA und Minions, also vergleichbar.
Es gibt bereits einige 29er die vielversprechend sind und nicht einfach nur CC-Feilen zum Gradeausfahren sind........


----------



## trailterror (24. September 2013)

Gibts denn mittlerweile richtig weiche reifen für 29?

Unsere erfahrungen sind dermassen verschieden, dass es schwer sein wird einen gemeinsamen nenner zu finden  müssen wir aber auch nicht. Du bist happy, ich bin happy


----------



## stuk (24. September 2013)

trailterror schrieb:


> Gibts denn mittlerweile richtig weiche reifen für 29?
> 
> Unsere erfahrungen sind dermassen verschieden, dass es schwer sein wird einen gemeinsamen nenner zu finden  müssen wir aber auch nicht. Du bist happy, ich bin happy



genau, jeder wie er mag und es für sich am besten empfindet. 
nur pauschale Urteile/Aussagen mag ich nicht so recht.....es ist ja auch nicht so, daß alle 26er wendig und verspielt sind, genauso wenig sind alle 29er träge und stelzig.


----------



## SmallLutz (24. September 2013)

Also für mich sind die 29er,
die besseren Bikes, aber bevor es los geht, nochma,
für mich !!! Und das obwohl ich eher klein bin mit 174cm.

Würd gern das gute Stück mal 
probe fahren. Mal bei Nicolai anrufen,
ob so eine Probefahrt möglich ist.


----------



## der-gute (24. September 2013)

komm am Sonntag nach Beerfelden


----------



## stuk (18. Oktober 2013)

Und wie fährt es sich?


----------



## kephren23 (19. Oktober 2013)

Als ich es fahren wollte ist die Federgabel kaputt gegangen .

Ich deute das als Zeichen, das ich einfach kein 29er fahren sollte!


----------

